
Robinhood Style Fast Charts in React - debdut
https://github.com/Debdut/react-fast-charts
======
DLA
This follow the most infuriating aspect of Robinhood charts - no Y axis, not
even a range to show the scale of the chart.

Totally crappy Robinhood design. This library should right that wrong. But
really nice work just the same.

~~~
mongo-db-hater
Well said, i thought i was the only one who doesn't like RH chart.

